# Please HELP!!!



## olga (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello, everyone, we have a puppy vizsla (almost 5 m old). When she was 3 months old, we had gotten her rabies vaccination. We are unsure and have not been told that this is the reason, however, we are wondering. After 3 days, she began to have episodes, we have linked some video footage below, the episodes usually goes as following, often happening once a week, she will urinate during her nap and during the episode, often a puddle size amount and or small amount. She will awaken from the nap and she will begin to shake her head back and forth while having a dazed look upon her face. She is unresponsive to her name and surroundings unless the noise is sudden and loud. When she stands up, she continues to shake, legs seem to lack strength. Recently, we have seen a vet to get answers, the blood test and urine is good, the vet has mentioned this might be mild epilepsy. We have to see into a specialist. If anyone has any experience with similar symptoms and or any advice, we greatly appreciate it! 

Here's the video:


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm by far an expert in this arena. But we used to have a lab experience the same exact thing in your video. He suffered from seizures and would have one grand mal seizure every year or every other year. And would have the petite seizures 4-6 times a year, which were in your video. So it looks like petite seizure for our experience. Hope this helps


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with your vet.
Prayers this can be controlled with meds.


----------



## olga (Apr 15, 2020)

tegee26 said:


> I'm by far an expert in this arena. But we used to have a lab experience the same exact thing in your video. He suffered from seizures and would have one grand mal seizure every year or every other year. And would have the petite seizures 4-6 times a year, which were in your video. So it looks like petite seizure for our experience. Hope this helps


Thank you so much


----------



## Boney (Feb 17, 2020)

Our V had similar symptoms for several years. Then had less per year as time went on. I'd say 95% of the time was when he woke up suddenly. Would wake up from napping shaking head for a few minutes then go back to sleep. Couple times the seizures would last longer and he would collapse to the floor. Best thing we found is to stay calm, quiet, and with him as he awakens. Don't expect him to respond to you until he has completely snapped out of it. And we would always get him out side when he was able to, to relieve himself. Some dogs have accidents while having seizures. Our vet said there were drugs for dogs with alot more severe seizures then we were experiencing. But with seizures only a few times a year, we were not interested in putting our dog thru the side effects mentioned with some of the drug treatments mentioned. It can be a scary experience for you, and confusing for your dog when he snaps out of it. But just stop what you are doing to be with your dog, stay calm, and you will both get thru it. Good Luck.


----------



## olga (Apr 15, 2020)

Boney said:


> Our V had similar symptoms for several years. Then had less per year as time went on. I'd say 95% of the time was when he woke up suddenly. Would wake up from napping shaking head for a few minutes then go back to sleep. Couple times the seizures would last longer and he would collapse to the floor. Best thing we found is to stay calm, quiet, and with him as he awakens. Don't expect him to respond to you until he has completely snapped out of it. And we would always get him out side when he was able to, to relieve himself. Some dogs have accidents while having seizures. Our vet said there were drugs for dogs with alot more severe seizures then we were experiencing. But with seizures only a few times a year, we were not interested in putting our dog thru the side effects mentioned with some of the drug treatments mentioned. It can be a scary experience for you, and confusing for your dog when he snaps out of it. But just stop what you are doing to be with your dog, stay calm, and you will both get thru it. Good Luck.


Thank you for reply. We are so worrying about her, our family so noisy.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Gunnr had an episode like this once while we were in the forest. It's pretty scary!
We had her tested, and never really found anything other than that eventually she had a thyroid issue, and was on daily medication the rest of her life.
Our Vet gives two rabies shots, spaced 3 weeks apart, for puppies. She breaks it up into two lighter dosages, over time, to monitor for reactions. She also does not do a "series" of shots with rabies. Some would say it's a way to charge more office visits, but I agree with her philosophy.
Yes, Rabies vaccines can give puppies and dogs problems. Not giving the shot at the correct temperature can also have an effect.
Next series of rabies shots, have them break them up, if possible.


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

olga said:


> Hello, everyone, we have a puppy vizsla (almost 5 m old). When she was 3 months old, we had gotten her rabies vaccination. We are unsure and have not been told that this is the reason, however, we are wondering. After 3 days, she began to have episodes, we have linked some video footage below, the episodes usually goes as following, often happening once a week, she will urinate during her nap and during the episode, often a puddle size amount and or small amount. She will awaken from the nap and she will begin to shake her head back and forth while having a dazed look upon her face. She is unresponsive to her name and surroundings unless the noise is sudden and loud. When she stands up, she continues to shake, legs seem to lack strength. Recently, we have seen a vet to get answers, the blood test and urine is good, the vet has mentioned this might be mild epilepsy. We have to see into a specialist. If anyone has any experience with similar symptoms and or any advice, we greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Here's the video:


Good morning; I don't know where you are (what country) but there was a study done by Dr. Burnett in 1884, followed up by additional studies, about vaccine reactions called vaccinosis. It is an adverse effect caused by the vaccine and displays a variation of the disease they are vaccinated against. Not all dogs have adverse reactions to vaccines, but some do. Dogs in less than optimal health are more likely to have an adverse reaction but there is no way to predetermine who will and who won’t react. Nor is there a way to tell when your dog might react, some react immediately, and some show effects well after the vaccination date. Homeopathic treatment has successfully been used to treat vaccinosis. For most vaccines I give my dogs Thuja (1 30c Occidentalis) If you want to look into this more thoroughly, you might want to begin here and then look further You Want to Detox a Vaccination? Think Again. Please note that I am not a veterinarian nor am a I am practicing homeopathic practitioner. This is not medical advice but it is researched information that may help your dog.


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

As an add-on to my posted reply; please be careful of any suggested sulpher use. While it may be alright for most dogs, Vizslas are known to react badly to it.


----------



## olga (Apr 15, 2020)

Starrpath said:


> Good morning; I don't know where you are (what country) but there was a study done by Dr. Burnett in 1884, followed up by additional studies, about vaccine reactions called vaccinosis. It is an adverse effect caused by the vaccine and displays a variation of the disease they are vaccinated against. Not all dogs have adverse reactions to vaccines, but some do. Dogs in less than optimal health are more likely to have an adverse reaction but there is no way to predetermine who will and who won’t react. Nor is there a way to tell when your dog might react, some react immediately, and some show effects well after the vaccination date. Homeopathic treatment has successfully been used to treat vaccinosis. For most vaccines I give my dogs Thuja (1 30c Occidentalis) If you want to look into this more thoroughly, you might want to begin here and then look further You Want to Detox a Vaccination? Think Again. Please note that I am not a veterinarian nor am a I am practicing homeopathic practitioner. This is not medical advice but it is researched information that may help your dog.


Thank you so much. We are from Canada . I think it can be reaction from vaccines . It is started 3 days after and I read it 45 days after vaccination can be.


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

olga said:


> Thank you so much. We are from Canada . I think it can be reaction from vaccines . It is started 3 days after and I read it 45 days after vaccination can be.
> I wish you the best; I believe homeopathic remedies are well worth looking into for this. One of the things I noticed, during my recent research about vaccinosis, is the reaction can happen much further out (time wise) than we would thiknk and that each successive vaccine will have a stronger reaction. Be cautious and, even if all is well, try not to vaccinate for more than one disease at a time. That way her body has a better opportunity to adjust to the vaccine without an adverse reaction. I agree with Gunnr too...breaking dosages up for her is a good idea.


----------

